# 586 Travel Case?



## tryharder (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone know of a hard travel case that will fit a 586 with an integrated seatpost?


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

Depends on the frame size. I have a mes 595 that fits a standard case fine. If you remove the cranks i'm sure an XL would fit.


----------

